# Looking to get wife durable daily wearer, any suggestions?



## fgarian

I was thinking a 36mm datejust would be ideal. We have 2 small children and hope to have another one soon. I am thinking the steel datejust would fit the job but open to other suggestions.


----------



## gychang03

I'm looking into getting my other half a reverso. It looks pretty classy and it's got rich history. Also, she thinks the mechanism is pretty cool too. I'm specifically looking at a duetto so there's two faces, but maybe for you one face is good enough.. that way she could flip it over if she's going to be doing baby things and get it banged?


----------



## GETS

Cartier Tank.

Classic everyday wearer that looks great when dressing up too.


----------



## fgarian

Thanks for the suggestions. Can't go wrong with any of them. I have a reverso I wear daily, would be cool to have similar watches.


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

Bought this for my girlfriend last week and she is very happy! She likes quartz, this is big enough to read easily, yet still very elegant.
.


----------



## fgarian

I am just going to take her out to try on a few and see what one catches her eye the most. I think the datejust will withstand the most abuse of day to day life. I like the fact that it is all steel.


----------



## Want_Bourbon

Lots of good suggestions in this thread. Does she want a mechanical time piece? My wife has a few automatics but most often wears her quartz Aquanaut and then the cycle of keeping that on because the time is set begins and she'll go weeks without touching her datejust.

Definitely let her try on a few. I have a buddy who bought his wife a DJ36 and she never wore it because she thought it was too big. He relented and decided to get her a DJ31, and when they went to the AD she fell in love with and left with a DJ28! At first he was upset with the fact it wasn't the trendy and "in the now" choice, but she hasn't taken it off for months.


----------



## woofwatch

I have the DJ 36 and the Cartier Tank Solo. Love both. I rotate both as my daily wearer. Curious to see what your wife picks.


----------



## sf16

After having wrist time with multiple watches, my wife finally settled on the Cartier Santos, TT, 29mm.


----------



## fgarian

Finally settled on a watch, took a little longer than expected.


----------



## ruby.rose.opal

fgarian said:


> I was thinking a 36mm datejust would be ideal. We have 2 small children and hope to have another one soon. I am thinking the steel datejust would fit the job but open to other suggestions.


A DJ or an oyster perpetual are both great options. I'd also recommend a Tudor Black Bay 36 for a less dressy option. Good luck!


----------



## jwernatl

Citizen BN0000-04H - right there. Dont be scared. Be proud.


----------



## Crabman1972

My wife uses a 39mm Seamaster PO with quick change Barton Silicone straps when running kids, errands etc, in or out of the pool, etc.


----------



## Pongster

fgarian said:


> Finally settled on a watch, took a little longer than expected.
> View attachment 16057972


My wife considered that as well. Great choice.


----------



## Yachtmistress

That looks great! Congratulations! It is a super durable watch.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

Want_Bourbon said:


> Lots of good suggestions in this thread. Does she want a mechanical time piece? My wife has a few automatics but most often wears her quartz Aquanaut and then the cycle of keeping that on because the time is set begins and she'll go weeks without touching her datejust.


THIS. If it's not a true daily for her then it's worth looking at quartz. For reasons I cannot relate to, some people don't understand the "charm" of a watch that doesn't keep perfect time indefinitely, or stops entirely if they don't pick it up for half a week 😅


----------



## JSchinasi

GETS said:


> Cartier Tank.
> 
> Classic everyday wearer that looks great when dressing up too.


More specifically I would go tank francaise. Great every day wearer.


----------

